# Protective Sleeve Case for 15" Powerbook G4



## powerbooker (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can buy an affordably priced neoprene protective sleeve case for my new baby?

I've looked at www.tucano.it website, but they don't have an online shopping cart. Ones that are similar to the sleeves they have are welcome.

I'm just looking for a simple one that zips up, doesn't even have to have a logo or anything (plain black or grey would be fine)

Anything for under $50 cdn?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I've gone for "The Gimp" by Crumpler. Here is a UK online shop: http://www.ghc.co.uk/acatalog/The_Gimp.html

Note: VAT should not be applied to sales outside the EU, so you will pay the ex-Tax price + whatever Canadians charge you. Couldn't find a Canadian shop that sells these, but I'm sure there is bound to be one...


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

"the Gimp!" nice!
I have a Crumpler backpack and it's great--excellent build, and has a removeable padded laptop compartment.
If you're interested in this one, jasonwood is an ehMacker who's also a crumpler dealer--you might PM him about availability.


----------



## powerbooker (Mar 21, 2005)

*kind of want to see it firsthand b4 i buy it*

any stores in the gta that might sell em?
crumplers are nice...tucanos too...
just wanna know if there is a store that sells them

thanks for the input so far!!!


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm getting a Crumpler School Hymn from eBay soon, I'll let you know how I like it.


----------



## powerbooker (Mar 21, 2005)

*just got one of these*

http://www.mac-pro.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.132/it.A/id.791/.f


got one of these from the u of t bookstore for 30 bucks...
works like a charm


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I use and like the Marware Sportfolia II for my 12" iBook. It does have room in a stretchy slide "pocket" for you to jam in the power adaptor and a small mouse if need be.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Carbon sells Crumpler. Best stuff out there IMHO
Got the Hymn, Fat Man messenger bag and the larger knapsack.
Will last forever.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I got my Crumpler at Set Me Free, a bike store on College St. @ Grace (which becomes Christie) in Toronto.

Checked jasonwood's profile for his online store too: http://www.storeos.com/ 

Free shipping in Canada on orders over $100, and he even mentions ehMac:
http://www.storeos.com/policy/

Talk about helping out the little guy--he's running it out of his parents' basement for chrissake!!!

The sad thing is, my Crumpler will probably last forever, so I may not have the chance to give him business...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I use a Case Logic neoprene sleeve which can be inserted in whatever case I'm using: backpack, slingbag, briefcase, roller carry-on, etc...










*It only cost me US$20* at CompUSA in Buffalo (Niagara Falls Blvd location). Do a google search and many people have them – I think London Drugs carries them out West.


----------



## pochien (Mar 18, 2005)

why not try these bags...i saw them in one of the store in Toronto. I REALLY like them a lot!! 

BOOQBAG 

they have Vyper M one...which fit 15" powerbook perfectly.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

pochien said:


> why not try these bags... they have Vyper M one...which fit 15" powerbook perfectly.


Looks nice, but once you convert US$40, it won't be that inexpensive an option.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

farfisa said:


> Talk about helping out the little guy--he's running it out of his parents' basement for chrissake!!!


LOL... Thanks everyone for your Crumpler comments. I'm actually just in the process of moving out of the basement and into a real distribution center!

I'm now officially taking care of Crumpler throughout Canada so we'll start distributing to dealers everywhere within the next few weeks.

Check out the new Crumpler Canada web site at http://www.crumpler.ca and keep an eye on it over the next month or so for all-new products!

See you there!


----------

